# Bobcats waive Andre Brown and Linton Johnson



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Bobcats waive Andre Brown and Linton Johnson(EDIT:And pursue McDyess)*



> The Charlotte Bobcats have waived little-used forwards Andre Brown and Linton Johnson, opening two roster spots for perhaps future moves to shore up their thin front line.
> 
> Coach Larry Brown has continually lamented his frontcourt depth, and the Bobcats have been consistently outrebounded in their 3-7 start.
> 
> Andre Brown was signed before training camp and played in four games, scoring four points and grabbing 12 rebounds. Johnson was signed just before the start of the regular season. He appeared in two games and did not score.


LINK

Something's obviously coming for them to cut two players on the same day. I'm guessing it's a trade? I don't think there's any options in free agency much better then these two. Not that Brown or Johnson is that special anyways


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...8vLYF?slug=ap-bobcats-moves&prov=ap&type=lgns

Apparently they are going after McDyess.Which would be terrific if they could get him.We'd certinaly be able to give him a bigger role than most other places and we probably have enough capspace to give him something like three or four million(prorated).I'd guess he'd start for us if he's got enough in the tank to stand up to big minutes.Hard to believe he wouldn't rather go somewhere he could win,but we should definitely do whatever's possible to get him.He's got a big body and he's an nba player.We need that in a big way.


> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP)—The Charlotte Bobcats waived little-used forwards Andre Brown and Linton Johnson and were on the verge of signing center Dwayne Jones on Wednesday.
> The Bobcats were also one of several teams pursuing forward Antonio McDyess as the Bobcats look for ways to boost a thin front line.
> General manager Rod Higgins said the 6-foot-11 Jones would likely sign on Thursday. The former Saint Joseph’s big man has played 74 games for Cleveland and Boston, and had been playing overseas.
> Higgins said he has been in contact with McDyess’ agent, but that nothing is imminent with the free agent, who was waived by Denver last week.
> Coach Larry Brown has continually lamented his frontcourt depth, and the Bobcats have been consistently out-rebounded in their 3-7 start.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

McDyess would be perfect, hopefully playing for Brown is a big plus for him. It says he was like his second son in the article


----------

